# North Dakota Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation Banquets



## 58504451 (Jan 6, 2006)

Looking for a fun night with fellow hunters and helping support the RMEF's projects in the state?? Consider attending one of the local RMEF banquets, the banquet dates and contacts are as follows:

Date Chapter Ticket Chair Phone Number

03/10/06 Grand Forks Carol Winkels 701-775-0431

03/11/06 Minot Brad Otto 701-837-1123

03/18/06 Bismarck Gary Bracht 701-223-3642

03/25/06 Jamestown Stacy Hoehn 701-845-0746

04/01/06 Harvey Ernie Streifel 701-324-4998

04/08/06 Hettinger Chuck Wallace 701-563-4592

09/09/06 Dickinson Fred Tooz 701-227-8346

Available at all banquets will the the raffle tickets for the North Dakota Elk and Moose tag raffle. Banquets include a great meal, raffles, live and silent auctions, and many unique items. Thanks for your support.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Just out of curiosity..if I contribute to the RMEF what am I contributing too? What does the RMEF do in terms of habitat in the state of ND? Country? Where does the money go? State or federal? Any % stays local? What about habitat?

I'm not in the least trying to be sarcastic.....I've just seen the advertisements for the banquets and I've never heard the reasons for them.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Is Fargo having one this year, I see in the Bugle Magazine it was supposed to be on April 1, any idea if that is still on? I've been going for the last ten years and it is a great time, even got the wife going and she's more excited about it then I am. :beer:


----------



## 58504451 (Jan 6, 2006)

Field Hunter - Good question, RMEF annually funds several projects in the state. RMEF has assissted in several land purchases (all open to public hunting) in the state, state law prohibits them from owning real estate so the ownership of that land is transfered to G&F, USFS,etc. Since it's existence in the state the figure spent is approx. in excess of $900,000 and matching funds of about three times that amount. Other projects funded annually are numerous youth hunting and education events, Becoming an Outdoor Woman programs, Salt Cedar control, leafy spurge ( bug development project ) and various local projects at the chapter level. State gaming law specifies that gaming net must remain in the state. Charitynavigator.com has summary reports of all charities and the % of project return. Thanks for the question!


----------



## 58504451 (Jan 6, 2006)

Roostman - Sorry I omitted the Fargo chapter from the original post. Fargo is not having a banquet this year but does have a Hackin for Habitat (Golf Event) scheduled for July 31,2006. The contact in Fargo is Roger at 701-866-2753. Fargo is also looking for volunteers to assist the chapter at the event and at the next banquet. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

58504451 said:


> Roostman - Sorry I omitted the Fargo chapter from the original post. Fargo is not having a banquet this year but does have a Hackin for Habitat (Golf Event) scheduled for July 31,2006. The contact in Fargo is Roger at 701-866-2753. Fargo is also looking for volunteers to assist the chapter at the event and at the next banquet. Any help would be appreciated!


Sweet! Are they going to advertise it? What course? Is it a 4 man scramble fun style?

Ryan

.


----------



## 58504451 (Jan 6, 2006)

Ryan - 
Give Roger a call at 701-866-2753 for more details, I believe it's a scramle and should be a good time. Hope to see you there!


----------

